# what should I be looking for?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Some of you will have read my other posts and already know part of the situation, but for those that don't I'll start at the beginning. I have a 9 year old German Shepherd, Buddy. He has always been part of a big family. When he was a puppy we had 5 dogs including his litter brother Shadow. He has been through 4-H obedience with my kids when they were little. He is the biggest baby on the planet. A lab in a shepherd body. He has yet to meet a person he didn't like. He doesn't have a dominate bone in his body. Over the years the other dogs have passed on and the kids are grown up and out of the house....right before Thanksgiving we lost his brother Shadow to GSD Myleopathy. There is a big giant hole in our family that we are hoping to fill by taking in a rescue. We thought we had a solution but it didn't work out and we are now extremely wary. We have contacted several rescues and are hoping to find a good match. Part of the trouble is I keep getting asked what are we looking for. How do I answer this? We are looking for another family member. We don't care if it is a he/she adult or a puppy. We will do what is best for Buddy. We don't have many requirements. #1 people friendly #2 don't bully Buddy. All other issues like chasing cats, dumping the trash can, or ?? we can deal with. We don't care what color the dog is how big it is blah blah... After talking with another rescue today and getting the same thing, come to our event pick out a dog GRRRRRRR..... So frustrated. I don't mind bringing Buddy, I don't mind driving but I do not want to meet a bunch of scared dogs at a petsmart. While a tramatized buddy (4-6 hour drive strange place lots of people) and a even more tramatized husband (4-6 hour drive strange place lots of people) What happened to the rescues we got our dogs from years ago who matched the dog to the family. Tell us what dog you have that would be good for our family and we will bring Buddy, Husband and myself to meet in a quite enviornment. If it works out Yeah!! if not we will keep looking. Suggestions, Advice, Help?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

That is strange, we always try to match the dog to the family. My experience was that it is not very good to meet many dogs at the same time as most of the people and dogs get overwhelmed and have a hard time deciding. We do meetings on dog at a time. If the dogs don't like each other, we would move on to the next option. In most cases the first try works ok.

Where are you located?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should be so very easy to match! You have so few requirements! I would post your location and I"m sure there are ppl on here, like Rebel, who can point you to a good rescue.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> That is strange, we always try to match the dog to the family. My experience was that it is not very good to meet many dogs at the same time as most of the people and dogs get overwhelmed and have a hard time deciding. We do meetings on dog at a time. If the dogs don't like each other, we would move on to the next option. In most cases the first try works ok.
> 
> Where are you located?


I'm in Northern Nevada. There are no close rescues. Las Vegas is 7 hours away and they just told me to come pick out a dog. Two in California have said they would work with me. One I sent the info requested but haven't heard back. The other one that includes Lake Tahoe is the one that wants us to come to their PetsMart day in Sacramento. Just spoke with them again today and I sort of get the impression that it is there way of checking us out since we are too far to do a home visit. We bring Buddy to this and then they will help match us to the right dog. Not sure how hubby is going to feel about it. I will talk with him tonight. Not sure we will be able to make it over the pass this weekend as snow is predicited.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> You should be so very easy to match! You have so few requirements! I would post your location and I"m sure there are ppl on here, like Rebel, who can point you to a good rescue.


We are in Northern Nevada about an hour outside of Reno.


----------

